# Eating a birdhouse gourd



## bja105 (Aug 25, 2009)

I harvested a couple of young birdhouse gourds that were in the way of harvesting my potatoes. They were still growing, and are smaller than the ones that we ended up with last fall.

I have read that we can eat them picked young, but my wife is not finding any recipes. What other squash can we cook them like? Any preferred way to eat them? Did I harvest them at the right time? I should have a bunch more that I can pick when ready, when should I pick them for eating?

Thanks
Jason


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Birdhouse gourds are not edible unless you like extremely bitter foods. You can't believe everything you read.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Louffa gourds can be eaten when they are small.
Use them just like you would a squash or cucumber.
I will agree on the bitter birdhouse gourds. Some people say you can eat snake gourds when they are small but they are a lot more hungry than I have ever been.
I tried them and was sick for a day.


----------

